# Elizabeth Zimmerman Adult Surprise Jacket



## Ctown Nana (Apr 19, 2013)

I finished this ASJ recently using up lots of leftover Noro and some other orphan yarns. I purchased the pattern, but found I was having some difficulty with the instructions. I was so thrilled to be able to access the workshop here on KP [#15 Surprise Jackets with purplefi and London Girl] for assistance. Even though the workshop was closed and I was not able to ask a question myself, I found all the answers there from other students experiencing the same issues. Many thanks to the folks who offer their time and expertise to help with a new project.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

That's awesome! What a great stashbuster. The colours are wonderful.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

P.S. Great job!


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

A jacket that can be worn with so many different outfits.

Great going!


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

Super, super job!!!!


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

Love the versatility and classy casualness of your masterpiece!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Well done, very nice, you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

Awesome jacket. You did a wonderful job with the colors. What a great way to use up your stash.

I am (finally) finishing a Baby Surprise Jacket that I started in 2010 (fear of seaming stopped me cold) with the help of my knitting group. There were a couple of knitters in the group that, after seeing how cute the BSJ was, now want to do the Adult Surprise Jacket. Your jacket will be an inspiration for them to get started.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Love it, love it, love it.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I love it in those colours.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

You have a great eye for color. What is your secret?


----------



## Susam (Apr 1, 2013)

Beautiful colors and work. I am anxious to try thr child's version.


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

I love that! Great job!


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful, love Noro yarns.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I love everything about this sweater and the creativity you put into it.


----------



## Ctown Nana (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your extremely kind words. This pattern is truly a "leap of faith". As you are knitting on MANY stitches you become totally convinced that it is not going well. I am so glad I had the workshop to convince me I was doing the jacket correctly. I think the colors [with the way the pattern is worked] just appear and seem to flow into each other. I know that this pattern looks a bit different with solid colors, but I do like the effect with the long repeat colors of Noro or any other self striping yarn. I did use some tweedy solid yarn as well.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

What a truly beautiful job you did! I have a lot of yarn acquired at an estate sale & thinking they would work well perhaps. There are no self-striping yarns though.
Were all the yarns you used the same weight? e.g. DK or worsted?


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks really nice you will enjoy wearing this.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

love it! I have to check that out


----------



## Ctown Nana (Apr 19, 2013)

KnitNorth said:


> What a truly beautiful job you did! I have a lot of yarn acquired at an estate sale & thinking they would work well perhaps. There are no self-striping yarns though.
> Were all the yarns you used the same weight? e.g. DK or worsted?


Hi Knit North!! I did use about the same weight yarn--a light worsted on a size 7 US needle. The tweedy solid may have been just a tad lighter weight, but seemed to work in fine. I changed out the yarn about every 1-4 inches depending on how much yarn I had. I hope this helps and you do decide to try this. It isn't a quick knit, but it is mindless with stitch markers, I enjoyed working on it while watching TV or riding in the car.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Wonderfully gorgeous. You did a beautiful job. EZ would be proud of you, I am sure.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work! :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ctown Nana said:


> Thank you everyone for your extremely kind words. This pattern is truly a "leap of faith". As you are knitting on MANY stitches you become totally convinced that it is not going well. I am so glad I had the workshop to convince me I was doing the jacket correctly. I think the colors [with the way the pattern is worked] just appear and seem to flow into each other. I know that this pattern looks a bit different with solid colors, but I do like the effect with the long repeat colors of Noro or any other self striping yarn. I did use some tweedy solid yarn as well.


*Designer1234 here! I am so glad that you checked out the workshop. Purplefi and London Girl realy knew all the answers and I am so glad you were able to figure it out from the class.

I will pass it on to them that you had a lot of help from them to make your beautiful surprise jackets*.

All our 50+ workshops are permanently on the Main page of the workshop section which can be found by clicking on the workshop link beneath any of my posts -- then scroll down to the workshops- there are usually one or two still running but every workshop we have held is in the section and you are all welcome to read any of them and usually it is fine to contact the teacher if you run into problems. There is rarely any need for that as they answer all questions and the finished projects are so well done.

Purple fi is starting another workshop next week - teaching us how to make dolls of ourselves-- She is a great teacher.

Thanks for letting people know that the closed workshop was helpful. Designer1234


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely jacket and use of colours, glad yu were able to work out the pattern. Even when a class is closed we can always be contacted by a pm. Very well done. :thumbup:


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my! That's just perfect for wearing with everything--love it! Great job!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Very nice and I love your choice of color mixes.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Love it ! Will go with ANYTHING !
:thumbup:


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Ctown Nana said:


> Hi Knit North!! I did use about the same weight yarn--a light worsted on a size 7 US needle. The tweedy solid may have been just a tad lighter weight, but seemed to work in fine. I changed out the yarn about every 1-4 inches depending on how much yarn I had. I hope this helps and you do decide to try this. It isn't a quick knit, but it is mindless with stitch markers, I enjoyed working on it while watching TV or riding in the car.


How very kind of you to reply. The self-striping, or Noro type colour changes, & textured yarn must really make a difference.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nicely done :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

That is just beautiful, well done and so glad you found our humble input useful. Hmmmm, think I might have to knit another one of those......!!!


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

That is beautiful and the clasp really goes well with it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

If you are interested in seeing the* Parade of Adult Surprise jackets that were made by KP members in the workshop - go to this link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-150451-1.html*

You are welcome to add your pictures and comments. Designer1234


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

lovely jacket, great job and love the colors.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lovely combinations and now you have given me the kick I need to finish mine. I misplaced the yarn to finish adding length and have been too lazy to find my spot in the pattern... I really like your clasp.....


----------



## Lyndee (Nov 5, 2011)

I love Noro yarns also. Your jacket is beautiful!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Lovely combinations and now you have given me the kick I need to finish mine. I misplaced the yarn to finish adding length and have been too lazy to find my spot in the pattern... I really like your clasp.....


Good on you Jynx, perhaps you will have it finished by the time we meet up in October :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful work and colours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Love this. Great idea for using up those odd skeins of yarn.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

nice jacket! very pretty! i wish mine had come out as nice as yours! will have to try the workshop notes to help me on another one later on.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Enjoy your new ASJ--it is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Great achievement.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Love it! Very cool, indeed.


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Beautiful! Love it!


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

lovely colours- they blend really well and it looks soooo snuggly


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

A brilliant job and all the colours go so well together.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bettytut (Jan 17, 2014)

Elizabeth Zimmermans book is truly the boost I needed years ago to continue keeping me knitting. When I first started out her words and patterns helped me understand. Your jacket is amazing. Colors and workmanship is beautiful.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

That is just beautiful!


----------



## Elsiecaptri (Apr 12, 2011)

beautiful! question for you..what length are the sleeves? 3/4 or full?


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful sweater! I've referred back to a couple of the workshops for help, also. Isn't it great to have this resource available?


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Your jacket is beautiful. All those wonderful colors, you can wear it with anything. :thumbup:


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow! Great job.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

I love it - and so versatile. It will be fun to wear.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

What a great job you did! I love it.


----------



## Ctown Nana (Apr 19, 2013)

Elsiecaptri said:


> beautiful! question for you..what length are the sleeves? 3/4 or full?


Thanks again for everyone's wonderful comments!! I used a provisional cast on for the sleeves and picked up the stitches at the end to lengthen the sleeves--otherwise it does knit up to 3/4 sleeve length. I decreased every inch to make the wrist smaller. I also did an I-cord bind-off [4 stitches] on the front, neck, and sleeves.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful jacket!


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Lovely orphans! I like the colors -and the drape!


----------



## Elsiecaptri (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks..I have the pattern..but didn't like the shorter sleeves.. inspiring me to give it a go!! really really beautiful...


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

How did u know how many to cast on for a adult?


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice! How many different Noros did you use?


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Very nice work. I have the BSJ on my list of new things to try.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Your ASJ is really, really beautiful. I love the I-cord edging; such a great finish. You will just love wearing it. Be sure to enjoy the compliments you will get whenever you do. Be proud of using up some of your stash.

After reading your post, Designer1234, I went and looked at the parade. It is so inspiring. I have a BSJ that just needs seaming. I wasn't sure I liked having the buttonholes on both sides of the front, or how I would finish the edges. I'll have another look at it.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

What a great job I love it.


----------



## guitarlady (Mar 21, 2013)

That is beautiful. I would like to try this one. Also glad to hear the closed workshop helped you so much. I did the Panda workshop and felt that almost all my questions were answered before I got to asking them. This site is just awesome and I learn something new every day.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

This really inspires me to get back to my ASJ. I started and was going along just fine, but put it down because I was making some changes and had to figure out exactly what/how I wanted to do them. I initially did a provisional cast on because I wanted longer sleeves. If you look closely you will see a dark blue yarn along the back edge. I also planned to change the neckline/collar and was undecided about how I was going to join the shoulder seams. So now, I dont exactly where I am in my knitting or what I should do nextso it sits in the basket. Yikes. If you dont start, you cant finish. So I startednow to get to the finish part!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

so how do you use this workshop ? where do you find it ?


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

great job...I just love the jacket. I want to make one, but have not summoned up the courage. Seeing yours gives me the first step in the right direction.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Great job, I'd like to finish mine soon, but other projects keep calling my name. lol.I was in that workshop you mentioned.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

It turned out beautiful


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

That is so beautiful. I love Noro yarns and started a little short sweater a while ago... however, when I've tried it on, it does not fit me well. I am frogging it and making one like yours. Tell me, when you chose your "orphan" yarn... I suppose you very carefully picked out the same weight and texture? It would be a great chance to use my little orphans... Congratulations... great job. I have AZ's books and have always wanted to make her Surprise Jacket.
Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Fantastic! I took part on the workshop and I really like my jacket. I hope you enjoy your lovey jacket foy years to come.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

That's beautiful, love the colors.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

czechmate said:


> so how do you use this workshop ? where do you find it ?


Here's a quick way to the listing of all the workshops:

Knitting and Crochet Workshops with designer1234


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Great looking jacket...love all the colors!


----------



## jaymbee (Jun 29, 2011)

Stunning jacket!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful. Great job.


----------



## pussy (Dec 11, 2013)

It's lovely. I have knitted one BSJ and I'm working up to an adult one. Have too many other baby projects at the moment so it might be a while before I knit an ASJ


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice colors


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Love that pattern and the colors.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

This is great-love it!


----------



## JWayne (May 18, 2011)

Fabulous.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

It's just beautiful!!!!!

Hazel


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

ramdoupri said:


> How did u know how many to cast on for a adult?


You need to do a swatch in your chosen yarn and needles to work out how many stitches you do to the inch.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> *Designer1234 here!
> All our 50+ workshops are permanently on the Main page of the workshop section which can be found by clicking on the workshop link beneath any of my posts -- then scroll down to the workshops- there are usually one or two still running but every workshop we have held is in the section and you are all welcome to read any of them and usually it is fine to contact the teacher if you run into problems. There is rarely any need for that as they answer all questions and the finished projects are so well done.
> 
> Purple fi is starting another workshop next week - teaching us how to make dolls of ourselves-- She is a great teacher.
> ...


*

I never knew there were WORKSHOPS on KP...thanks for this post.*


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It looks great.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very. Pretty. Great job!!!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

super duper job!!!! I really love it!!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

How pretty! Love it.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Love the color combinations! :thumbup:


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

I love that pattern. Will have to look up the workshop and see if I can do one.


----------



## ladykalous (Apr 10, 2014)

Thats beautiful!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Love it! You have put your good sense of color and your stash to good use! It looks like a good all round jacket that will be worn often.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Would love to see this modeled.


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

Really beautiful. I am inspired! Thanks


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

donna47304 said:


> Here's a quick way to the listing of all the workshops:
> 
> Knitting and Crochet Workshops with designer1234


*Designer1234 here*

go to the link under my posts (anywhere on KP -) and scroll down to the Adult surprise Jackets #15, and click on it . you won't be able to post but there is a wealth of information and all questions are answered there. It is really an informative workshop so check it out if you wish to do a Surprise Jacket. Designer.

Here is the link, to make it easier. Scroll down past the bold topics and you will see 54 workshops -- this one is likely on the previous page.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I've always been going to make the adult one but have just never gotten to it. Your's is beautiful. I really think I'm going to set some time aside to make one for ME


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *Designer1234 here*
> 
> go to the link under my posts (anywhere on KP -) and scroll down to the Adult surprise Jackets #15, and click on it . you won't be able to post but there is a wealth of information and all questions are answered there. It is really an informative workshop so check it out if you wish to do a Surprise Jacket. Designer.
> 
> ...


----------



## evabrunetti (Dec 13, 2013)

great!! I have this on my to do list.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats on a great sweater


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I love how yours came out!


----------



## caseykey (Jun 14, 2013)

Very nice and to wear with many colors.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Lovely. You did a great job.

SEA


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Nicely done. Great color combination.


----------



## MaryFlute (Dec 2, 2011)

It's beautiful! I love the way the colors turned out.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh its lovely, just love the colour blends


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

czechmate said:


> so how do you use this workshop ? where do you find it ?


*Go to the Workshop link immediately under any of my posts*.

scroll down to #15 closed workshop Surprise Jacket with Purplefi and London Girl. it is locked but the whole workshop is there with all the questions and answers. It covers everything and is very clear. Just read it from the beginning and you should have no problem completing a sweater.

Good luck!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful job. You inspire me!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Beautiful Jacket


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Turned out nicely


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

That's a truly gorgeous piece of work.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

thanks I found it


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Great idea and a nice sweater!!!


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

All your yarns blend so well together. Great job!!


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Gorgeous! Good for you this is a beautiful accomplishment!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so very pretty wonderful work you do!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice. I have never seen that jacket for adults.


----------

